

Solve a big problem for a few folks or a small problem for lots of folks - kmg
http://rodinhood.com/Confessions-Digital-Entrepreneur

======
kmg
A pretty awesome read. Though peppered with references to Indian culture. For
ex, Marwaris - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marwaris> If you are curious
about some other things, I can probably chime in !

